# Headlamp suggestions anyone?



## liveoneway87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone can give me some suggestions for headlamps. I'll mainly be using it for camping/hiking.

Thanks


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to the boards! 

I literally just picked up a Petzl Tikka XP2 a few weeks ago. It's awesome --> http://www.amazon.com/Petzl-E99-PG-...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1334169886&sr=1-1

I had some Home Depot off the shelf one before , but this one is so much better. Super bright and the flip up between spot and flood works very well. I can light up most of my backyard with this. 

Probably not bright enough for speedy mountain biking but hiking / backpacking, I would say it's damn close to perfect.


----------



## liveoneway87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Nick! I'll be sure to take a look at it. Also, do you (or anyone else) know of a good site that just focuses on selling outdoor lighting equipment, targeted to outdoor enthusiasts? Not too many stores out there focusing on and giving much attention to this product category...I'm looking for a site that provides specific attention and detail to selling products like headlamps, bike lights, flashlights and more. Stuff you'd use on outdoor adventures. Thanks


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I got mine from EMS or somewhere. Most small internet retailers are probably drop shipping from the mfg. anyway so I don't know how much it matters where you buy it from other than supporting the small guy. 

Most stores I can think of like that probably sell a broader variety of stuff .... headlamps, climbing / camping gear / etc. I'm thinking of EMS / REI / type of stores.

I would also recommend supporting our site sponsors, like http://www.usoutdoor.com


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2012)

I just grab whatever comes up for sale on Steep and Cheap. Most of them are light and small so it's not a big deal to carry an extra one or two with you.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 14, 2012)

Backpacker.com usually has a review section...think it would be best for comparisons, however my $.01 = anything (brand, model..etc) from USOutdoor has worked well...but I'm often retreating from deeper woods on/off moose trail(s) after dark so the higher lumens with dependability has been better in the last 5yrs than anything previous..plus the latest are always lighter...which is terrific.
$.01


----------



## mattm59 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Princeton Tech*

I bought 4 Princeton Tech Remix lamps, one for the wife, one for the son, 2 for me. Real happy with them. Got them from STP, who also carries other brands. I liked the "made in USA" of the Princeton tech brand, and after maybe 2 years now, these are still working well. We use them on the soundboard for concerts, pre-dawn ascents,power outages, anything after dark etc...

Good prices here.
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/s~headlamps-princeton-tec/


----------

